# Can 3D PC monitors be used for TV viewing?



## Beds (Jul 30, 2011)

Can 3D PC monitors be used for TV viewing purpose without using a TV tuner card. Models like LG D2342P are claiming that TV can be viewed directly by connecting it to a set top box. However these would require a RCA video connector which the model doesnt have. Or will I require a RCA to D-sub/HDMI/DVI cable for TV viewing if I buy it?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 1, 2011)

HD set top boxes come with HDMI ports. If the monitor has HDMI, then it can be hooked directly, if not, then you can use HDMI-DVI cable that comes for around Rs. 300

I doubt that RCA to D-SUB or anything like that is available. So I don't think it is possible to hook the monitor to a SD Set top box, you'd need one with HD support


----------

